# تحديات تطبيق المحاكاة في العالم العربي



## samehnour (9 أغسطس 2006)

المحاكاة هي أحد وسائل الهندسة الصناعية والتي تستخدم لدراسة العمليات (الانظمة) المعقدة نسبيا من حيث اعتماد العمليات على بعضها البعض ووجود تغيرات عشوائية في أوقات التشغيل. المحاكاة تكون الوسيلة الأساسية وأحيانا الوحيدة لدراسة هذه الأنظمة حيث تفشل الوسائل الحسابية – مثل بحوث العمليات – في دراستها، وتكون تكلفة الدراسة عن طريق التجربة الحقيقية عالية جدا
فحين ندرس كيفية تنظيم شبابيك حجز التذاكر في الملعب الرياضي وأوقات الانتظار عند شباك التذاكر وعند بوابات الدخول فإن استخدام المحاكاة يكون أسلوبا مفيدا. لاحظ انه لو كان معدل وصول الجماهير للملعب منتظما جدا مثل وصول مشاهد كل ثلاث دقائق وكان وقت شراء التذكرة كذلك محدد جدا فيمكننا أن نستغتي عن المحاكاة لأننا نستطيع حساب أوقات الانتظار باستخدام حسابات بسيطة. ولكن في الواقع فإن المشاهدين لا يصلون بهذا الانتظام وربما احتاج أحدهم لنصف دقيقة في شباك التذاكر واحتاج الآخر إلى ثلاث دقائق. نفس الأمر ينطبق على دراسة عمليات صناعية فإن كانت أوقات التشغيل ثابتة والعملية تتكون من مرحلة واحدة مثلا فإن استخدام المحاكاة لا يكون له ما يبرره. ولكن عندما تكون اوقات التشغيل تتغير وعملية التشغيل تتكون من مراحل مختلفة تعتمد على بعضها البعض وربما كان هناك وسيلة نقل مثل ونش أو عربة تنقل المواد من مرحلة لأخرى، فقد تكون المحاكاة هي الأسلوب المناسب
تطبيق المحاكاة في العالم العربي ضعيف جدا ولذلك فإن استخدام المحاكاة يواجه كثيرا من التحديات. من أمثلة هذه التحديات ما يلي
ه *الاعتقاد بأن المحاكاة ستكون بديلا عن المسئولين عن التشغيل*: نظرا لأن المحاكاة تتم باستخدام الحاسب وتظهر العملية الصناعية او الخدمية عن طريق الحاسب فإنها تبدو مبهرة لمن ليس لديه دراية كافية عن المحاكاة. هذا الانبهار قد يجعل بعض المسئولين يتصورون أن المحاكاة ستصدر القرارات بدلا منهم وبالتالي يبدأون في معاداة المحاكاة ورميها بالتهم ومحاولة إعاقة استخدامها. لابد أن ننتبه إلى أن المحاكاة هي وسيلة مثل استخدام برنامج حسابي او برنامج لعرض البيانات على شكل منحنيات. هذه الوسائل تعرض للمسئول عن التشغيل أو الإدارة نتائج ولا تعطي قرارات. المحاكاة هي أسلوب يحتاج إلى جهد من متخصص المحاكاة والمسئولين عن التشغيل، فمتخصص التشغيل هو الذي يقترح الحلول ومتخصص المحاكاة يقوم بإمداداه بالنتائج المتوقعة لهذه الحلول المقترحة، وفي النهاية يقوم البشر – وليس برنامج المحاكاة – باتخاذ القرار
ه *التوقعات المبالغ فيها*: كما ذكرت في النقطة السابقة فأحيانا يحدث انبهار ببرامج المحاكاة مما يجعل البعض يتصور ان برامج المحاكاة يمكنها ان تفعل أي شيء. كثيرا ما يرغب المدير في استخدام المحاكاة لتحديد أقصى إنتاجية لمصنع ما حتي يعرف إن كان المسئولين عن التشغيل يقومون بعملهم كما ينبغي. هذا المطلب لا يمكن تحقيقه باستخدام المحاكاة لان المحاكاة تبنى على أوقات التشغيل الفعلية والتي تحدد الإنتاجية القصوى، فالمحاكاة لا يمكن استخدامها لحساب الزمن الامثل لقطع قطعة معدنبة بالمنشار اليدوي او الكهربي، و لا يمكنها حساب الزمن الامثل لخلط مادتين كيميائيتين. تجدر الإشارة أن هناك انواع أخرى من المحاكاة -مثل محاكاة سريان الموائع او العمليات الكيميائية – تعتمد على حل معادلات تفاضلية باستخدام الحاسب، ولكن هذه الوسائل تختلف عن محاكاة العمليات. أما محاكاة العمليات فإنها تعتمد أساسا على أوقات التشغيل المقاسة ولا تتدخل في كيمياء او فيزياء العمليات
ه *التوقعات المتدنية*: نظرا لعدم قدرة البعض على فهم مبادئ الإحصاء وأساسيات المحاكاة، فقد نجد من لا يمكنه ان يتفهم أن المحاكاة يمكنها أن تماثل العملية المعقدة التي تحتاج منه لكثير من المجهود والخبرة لتحليلها وتوقع نتائجها. كثيرا ما يكون من الصعب ان يتم استيعاب قدرة برنامج المحاكاة على محاكاة العشوائيات التي تحدث في العملية الإنتاجية
ه *عدم وضوح الهدف من استخدام المحاكاة*: بمجرد البدأ في استخدام نموذج المحاكاة فإنك تجد أن هناك العديد من النقاط التي يمكن دراستها. ما لم يكن هناك إدارة لها أهداف محددة وواضحة من بناء هذا النموذج فإنه يحدث الكثير من التشتت والذي قد يؤدي إلى إضاعة وقت طويل لدراسة أشياء هامشية
ه *عدم تفهم ما يجب وما لا يجب أن يتم محاكاته*: المتخصص في المحاكاة ومسئول التشغيل يمكنهما تحديد أجزاء العملية التي يجب أن يتم محاكاتها بكل تفاصيلها فمثلا إذا كانت المادة الخامة الأساسية متوافرة دائما في موقع الإنتاج فلا يهمنا ان نحاكي وسيلة نقل المادة الخام من المخزن إلى موقع العمل. بعض التفاصيل الدقيقة التي تؤثر على العملية موضع الدراسة يجب محاكاتها و البعض الآخر يمكن تبسيطه او إهماله، فمثلا الأمور التي تحدث في أحوال نادرة – كل عام مرة أو مرتين…- لا يتم الإلتفات إليها في المحاكاة مادام الهدف من المحاكاة هو دراسة الاحوال الطبيعية –الطبيعية وليست المثالية وليست النادرة - للمصنع. احيانا يتمسك البعض بإدخال تفاصيل هامشية لا تؤثر على نموذج المحاكاة وذلك لعدم تفهم ما يجب و ما لا يجب أن يتم مراعاته في نموذج المحاكاة
ه *صعوبة الحصول على معلومات دقيقة*: المحاكاة تعتمد على البيانات التي يتم تغذية الحاسب بها وبالتالي فإن دقة النتائج تتوقف على دقة بيانات التشغيل. بالإضافة لذلك فإننا عند استخدام المحاكاة نريد ان نحاكي التغيرات التي تحدث ولا نريد ان نحاكي الحالة المثالية وبالتالي لا نستطيع استخدام المتوسط الحسابي لكثير من أزمنة التشغيل، وهذا يستدعي ضرورة القياس الدقيق لهذه الازمنة مرات عديدة. بالطبع لا يخفى عليك الإهمال في دقة البيانات التي يسجلها كثير من المسئولين عن التشغيل وهذا قد يؤدي إلى عدم دقة النتائج أو ان يتم تجميع بيانات دقيقة خصيصا لعملية المحاكاة عن طريق شخص أو مجموعة تتفهم الدقة المطلوبة ولا ينقصها الأمانة
ه *الإيمان بكل ما يأتي به برنامج المحاكاة من نتائج*: بعض من ليس له دراية بالحاسب قد لا يتنبه إلى ضرورة اختبار النموذج للتأكد من صحته قبل استخدامه. كذلك قد لا يتنبه إلى إلى ضرورة أن يتم إجراء عدة تجارب على كل حالة وذلك لأنه بسبب محاكاة التغيرات التي تحدث في الواقع فان الحل يختلف من مرة لأخرى و لذلك يجب أخذ متوسط نتائج عدة تجارب للنموذج. وبالتالي فمن المهم التأكد من صحة النموذج وصحة الأساليب المستخدمة
ه *استخدام المحاكاة لدراسة أمور واضحة*: أحيانا تكون المشاكل واضحة او يمكن دراستها بأساليب حسابية ولكن يتم استخدام المحاكاة لدراستها. هذا يمثل تضييعا للمال والمجهود فالمحاكاة لن تضيف جديدا في هذه الحالات
ه *الاهتمام بالرسوم التحركة أكثر من النتائج الإحصائية*: نظرا لأن تصوير الحركة الديناميكية للعملية يعتبر أمرا غير معتاد، لذلك فقد يتم التركيز على هذه الرسوم أكثر من تحليل النتائج. مستخدمي المحاكاة يعلمون أن الأرقام الإحصائية هي النتيجة الهامة لاستخدام المحاكاة بينما الرسوم المتحركة ما هي إلا وسيلة مساعدة
ه *الخوف من أن تفضح المحاكاة أكاذيب المسئولين على العملية الإنتاجية*: كثيرا ما يلجأ مدير الإنتاج أو مدير القسم الخدمي إلى إيهام مديريه بأن قدرات العملية الإنتاجية أو الخدمية لا يمكن أن تزيد عن طاقة إنتاجية محددة - وهو يعلم أن قدرات هذه العملية أعلى من ذلك. هذا المدير لن يرحب بالطبع باستخدام المحاكاة لأنه يتخوف أن تفضح المحاكاة أسراره
ه *صعوبة إقناع الإدارة بشراء برنامج محاكاة*: برامج المحاكاة المناسبة للاستخدام الصناعي لا تقل عن بضعة آلاف الدولارات وبالتالي فأحيانا تكون هناك صعوبة في إقناع الإدارة بفائدة شراء برنامج محاكاة
ه *ندرة المتخصصين في المحاكاة في العالم العربي*: نظرا لحداثة الهندسة الصناعية في العالم العربي فإن هناك قلة من المهندسين المتخصصين في المحاكاة وقد يحتاج الأمر لتعيين مهندس او مهندسين جدد



وعلى الرغم من هذه التحديات فإن هناك تطبيقات كثيرة للمحاكاة في العالم العربي والتي قد تؤدي إلى توفير ملايين الدولارات او زيادة الأرباح بملايين الدولارات. نتيجة عدم استخدام المحاكاة في العالم العربي فإن هناك الكثير من الأمور الهامة - التي تكون عواقبها باهظة التكاليف- يتم تقديرها بحسابات تعتمد على استخدام المتوسط الحسابي لأوقات العمليات وبالتالي فهي تعتمد على حالة مثالية لا تمثل الواقع

من مدونتي الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية​


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

تحية طيبة لك مهندس سامح

وإن مدونتك لمليئة بالأطايب في الهندسة الصناعية 

وكنت أود الإستفسار عن بعض برامج المحاكاة وألا يعتبر الmatlab أحدها؟؟


----------



## samehnour (9 أغسطس 2006)

لم أستخدم Matlab من قبل ولكنني أظن انه يمكن استخدامه في عمليات المحاكاة ولكن ليس بسهولة البرامج المتخصصة. يمكنك ان تبني نموذج المحاكاة باستخدام لغت البرمجة مثل C ولكن هذا يتطلب مجهودا كبيرا، وقد يستخدم هذا أحيانا في الدراسات الأكاديمية لدراسة أشياء خاصة لا يمكن دراستها بالبرامج المتاحة في السوق. أما البرامج المتخصصة فيوجد بها وسائل تجعل بناء النموذج امر يسير ولا يحتاج الكثير من البرمجة فمثلا عمليات توليد أرقام عشوائية لتوزبع معين يتم بدون مجهود من مستخدم البرنامج سوى تحديد نوع التوزبع مثل Normal Distribution, Exponential Districution

فيما أعلم فإن Matlab يستخدم لبرمجة مسائل مختلفة من ضمنها المحاكاة ولكن هذا كما ذكرت يختلف عن استخدام برامج متخصصة


----------



## samehnour (9 أغسطس 2006)

من البرامج المتخصصة في المحاكاة

ProModel
ARENA​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يرضى عليك بشمهندس سامح والله اتحفتنا بمدوناتك القيمة

الى الامام [/FRAME]​


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## لانا ايمن (11 مايو 2010)

ممكن المساعده في الحصول ع كتاب نمذجه ومحاكاة النظم


----------



## memoshref (20 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب جعله الله لك ذخرا فى الأخرة ولنا ذخرا فى الدنيا*​


----------

